# I'm new!



## MrsNZ (Dec 5, 2003)

Hello, my name is Melissa  
I just found this site today and figured I could use it in the future for my cat, Angel. I got Angel from my boyfriend, last Christmas Eve, after my cat of 12 years died. I also have a 6 month old black lab, Coby. Except I wont have him for much longer, because I believe he deserves a better home. I go to school full time and will be working soon. I can't give much attention to my animals, and when I do, most of it goes to Coby, which obviously isn't fair for Angel. Which is also part of the reason I'm giving Coby to a better home. Anyway, I just wanted to introduce myself. I will be posting a picture of my kitty and puppy soon.
Melissa


----------



## MrsNZ (Dec 5, 2003)

Sorry I posted this twice! :?


----------



## Lilly (Nov 8, 2003)

hello and welcome to the forums!


----------



## comiskey (Sep 10, 2003)

*Welcome*

Hi Melissa and welcome!
You've found the greatest site on the web. I've found the people here to be very helpful and extremely nice. Whenever I've had a question or needed help I posted and the replies were practically instantaneous. 
Whatever question(s) you may have you'll find that there is always some very knowledgeable member who'll be able to answer it for you. And, too, it's just a heck of a lot of fun looking at all the posts, pix, etc.
So, again, welcome, and I hope you enjoy this forum as much as I.
Sincerely,
Commie
p.s. let's see that pooty tat...


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Ha, I wasn't sure which post to welcome you on! :wink: Welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome again


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Melissa


----------

